# Flashing Liberty3 2.0 Over Liberty3 1.0. How?



## nazzo123 (Nov 14, 2011)

i currently have liberty3 1.0 installed on my bionic with the ICS theme. I want to flash v2.0 on my phone now but how can i do it? cant i just flash it over 1.0? im kinda new to flashing so i need steps.


----------



## nazzo123 (Nov 14, 2011)

that or


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Updates:*
*Install - CWM only*:
make sure you have root and Clockwork recovery installed
-boot into recovery via Recovery
-select "wipe data/factory reset"
-select "Yes -- delete all data"
-go back
-select "install zip from sdcard"
-select "choose zip from sdcard"
-find and select LibertyXX.zip
-reboot

Copied straight from the thread


----------



## 54lzy (Nov 18, 2011)

You don't have to wipe data, just flash right over it and theres a good chance you will be fine, otherwise just wipe data if you get a bootloop.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

54lzy said:


> You don't have to wipe data, just flash right over it and theres a good chance you will be fine, otherwise just wipe data if you get a bootloop.


That's straight from the thread on the ROM saying to do a full wipe. If the Dev is saying to do a wipe, there is obviously a reason for it.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

If there's any framework changes your gonna loop. Safestrap at least if your gung ho. Or the folders that contain the main portion of the theme are in framework - framework Res.apk- drawable hdpi. Mix it up and have some fun. I'm running old animations from apex. Make that ish your own, its easier than you think.


----------

